# Health applications?



## mintflower (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi, I am currently working as a nurse in the middle east. Unfortunately, we are still using the old system of documentation and charting. I wanna know how to improve our system? Is there any software that can help simplify our practice? My friend who is working in the U.S told me about this and I wanna hear your thoughts as well? TIA


----------



## Marlene26 (Jan 9, 2015)

My doctor's clinic uses electronic health record. I think it's quite efficient but I wonder if there would be human errors in encoding it might have a big impact to the doctor's diagnosis. Wow that got me thinking.


----------



## mintflower (Jan 9, 2016)

Actually my friend already mentioned that EHR is better than the old system. Aside from being efficient, less errors can occur. However, just like anyone, I still have doubts of using any kind of software, till I'm 100 percent sure its reliable. So, I really wanna know if I am getting the right one. Hope you can validate what I found below. TIA

http://www.healthfusion.com/resources/infographic-chronic-care-management/


----------

